# الموسوعه المعماريه لمحمد ماجد خلوصي



## blacktiger (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ها الموسوعه ضروريه جداااااااااا وفيها كتب قيمه كتيير 

اللي متوفر عنده حتي ولو كتاب واحد منها ياريت يرفعهاا لانو محتاجينها جداااااااااا 

انا بحكي عن لسان 150 طالب والله

ولو مش متوفره ياريت ترفعولنا اي كتاب عن 
المكتبات
رياض الاطفال 
صالات الالعاب المغطاه 
تصميم منازل سكنيه 3 ادوار 
تصميم وحدات صحيه

ياريت يا جماعه ما تبخلوا علينا باي شي لانو كل اسبوع في تسليم
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخواني واخواتي


----------



## blacktiger (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يعني يا جماعه 51 مشاهده ومفيش رد واحد
شكرااااااااا


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## borsh (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ماذا اين الموسوعة


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elpop266 (6 مارس 2011)

*أصدر المركز مجموعه مطبوعات بسعر رمزى لفض النزاعات فى عقود التشييد والتحكيم :-

بمناسبه المؤتمرات التى عقدها الاتحاد العربى لمركز التحكيم الهندسى خلال العامين الماضيين والتى تشمل العديد من الابحاث والدراسات والمطبوعات وذلك فى اثنى عشره كتابا تشمل اساليب الاسناد والتعاقد فى عقود المقاولات 
العقود الهندسيه ( عقود المقاوله – العقود الاستشاريه – العقد المقطوع – عقد التسليم مفتاح – عقود ال  joint venture  عقود الكونسرتيوم – عقود ال B.O.T  )
الآوامر التغييريه – المطالبات وكيفيه اعدادها وتحليلها . 
 
أليات فض النزاع فى التحكيم المحلى والدولى

ملامح على القانون رقم 27 لسنه 1994 – قوانين التحكيم العربيه – الاساليب الحديثه لفض النزاعات – أجراءات التحكيم وقواعد اختيار المحكمين – حكم التحكيم وحرفيه صياغته واحوال بطلانه – التحكيم الحر والتحكيم المؤسى فى القانون المقارن – قواعد التحكيم لغرفه التجاره الدوليه بباريس – تسويه المنازعات بمنطقه التجاره العالميه – قواعد اليونيسترال – العقود الدوليه ومراكز الاكسيد – مجلس فض المنازعات فى العقود الدوليه  

التحكيم فى عقود الاتحاد الدولى للمهندسين الاستشاريين ( فيديك ) الدوليه

عقود الخدمات الاستشاريه – عقود المقاولات للاعمال الانشائيه – عقود المقاولات للاعمال الكهروميكانيكيه – عقود التسليم مفتاح – عقود ال  B.O.O.T – B.O.T – العقود التوافقيه للبنوك .
الخبره الهندسيه والفنيه 
 *
_ أليات فض النزاعات العقاريه_​ 
_مدى جواز التحكيم فى النزاعات العقاريه – مدى جواز التحكيم فى نزاعات التمويل العقارى – التحكيم فى نزاعات الاستثمار العقارى ._

_ولفتره محدوده خصم 20% على المطبوعات ._

_السعر قبل الخصم 660 جنيه _ 
_السعر بعد الخصم 550 جنيه أو مائه دولار مضاف اليها مصاريف الشحن ._ 
_ففى حاله رغبتكم فى اقتناء هذه المطبوعات يمكنكم الاتصال بالمركز العربى للتحكيم – 5ش _ _رقم 278 المعادى الجديده – القاهره ت / 25164182 فاكس 25164246 م :012491466_

 _وتفضلو بقبول فائق التحيه والاحترام_​ _مهندس استشارى_​ _محمد ماجد عباس خلوصى_​ _رئيس الاتحاد العربى لمركز التحكيم الهندسى
للمزيد من الكتب والاستشارات
اضغط هنا
_


----------



## elpop266 (15 مارس 2011)

يتشرف المركز العربى للتحكيم بعرض بيان مؤلفات



( المهندس محمد ماجد خلوصى واصدارات دار قابس )



فى حاله الرغبه فى أقتناء اى من هذه المؤلفات يتم الارسال الى البريد الالكترونى 
[email protected]
او عن طريق الموقع الخاص بالمركز العربى للتحكيم الدولى
[من هنا )
وللرغبه فى التسجيل فى احدى الدورات يرجى ملئ استماره القيد وارسالها على نفس البريد السابق 
مع تحيات المركز العربى للتحكيم الدولى 
التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## Iwant2C (7 مايو 2011)

good


----------



## amira08 (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (9 مايو 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## engmhelal (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كتب
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3523463/dd1703c3/sharing.html
ملفات اكسيل للتصميم
http://www.4shared.com/dir/k7r1ZpY7/__sharing.html
برنامج الحصر المتكامل والتكاليف01
http://www.4shared.com/file/8a_J5X4v/001_____.html
01 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات البسيطة والقواعد المنفصلة
http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html
02 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات المستمرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html
تقليل الهادر من الحديد
برنامج تحويل ملفات الأوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/file/uTxy6ho6...ter__v789.html
ADOP ACROPAT REDER
http://www.4shared.com/file/230384567/83efd183/Adop_Acropat_Reder.html
الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html
الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html
موسوعه البقري
http://www.4shared.com/document/mZRhJk4J/__online.html
لوح كهرباء نموذج 12 بنات
http://www.4shared.com/file/0fBkJuHd/ELECTRECAL_WORK.html
ISLAMIC FOLSER
http://www.4shared.com/dir/30801189/ead1aae1/ISLAMICS.html
أدعية مترجمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/219147703/9c6cc738/__online.html
رياض الصالحين
http://www.4shared.com/file/219150986/8ef685bc/__online.html
قصص الأنبياء
http://www.4shared.com/file/219152851/ef7ccee/__online.html
أدعية وأذكار
http://www.4shared.com/file/219154988/e62c3fec/__online.html
إلا صلاتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/219166248/ab652d5a/__online.html
شرح مناسك الحج والعمرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/219169296/a1106e46/___.html
تفسير بن كثير
http://www.4shared.com/file/219176785/42caf5b0/___online.html
مختصر تفسير بن كثير
http://www.4shared.com/file/219286618/e8bfbd0c/_____.html
صحيح الإمام مسلم
http://www.4shared.com/file/219178727/b6f40b25/___online.html
صحيح الإمام البخاري
http://www.4shared.com/file/219180966/e8e56c83/___online.html
المصحف الرقمي
http://www.4shared.com/file/219187325/85c04552/__online.html
المصحف الكريم بالرسم العثماني1
http://www.4shared.com/file/219189865/d261884/___1.html
المصحف الكريم بالرسم العثماني
http://www.4shared.com/file/219191557/3809b867/___online.html
Quran v3.0 الباحث في القرآن الكريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/219193673/a51d682e/Quran_v30____.html
أسماء الإناث والذكور
http://www.4shared.com/file/219267057/1f6dc02f/___online.html
السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني
http://www.4shared.com/file/219273083/1facc49c/___online.html
فقة السنة للسيد سابق
http://www.4shared.com/file/219276307/e580c4e6/___.html
أسباب النزول
http://www.4shared.com/file/219277884/b997d0/__online.html
الحج
http://www.4shared.com/file/219284239/8e8f4f/_online.html
أحكام الصيام
http://www.4shared.com/file/219284708/5a6f2ef1/___online.html
شحرة الأنبياء
http://www.4shared.com/file/219289925/ee1cc519/__online.html
سور القرآن.XLS
http://www.4shared.com/file/219292164/1905cf82/__online.html
التفسير الميسر & القرآن الكريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/219294303/f7d47615/___.html
برنامج ADOP ACROPAT REDER
http://www.4shared.com/file/230384567/83efd183/Adop_Acropat_Reder.html
صحيح البخاري
http://www.4shared.com/file/230972238/6dc8c5b9/__online.html
صحيحي مسلم
http://www.4shared.com/file/230975405/a10eaecc/_____.html

***************************************************************************************
BOOKS
فقه تربية الابناء وطائفة من النصائح الاطباء - الشيخ مصطفي بن العدوي
http://www.4shared.com/file/246252067/fa966783/_2_________-____.html
المكتبة للشيخ بن العثيمين
http://www.4shared.com/file/246249978/9682de6d/Maktabah_Syaikh_Al-uthaimin__.html
مكتبة الإماما بن حزم
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250039/ca50764a/Maktabah_Imam_Ibn_Hazim____exe.html
معاني كلمات القرآن الكريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250160/cf39509c/kalleemat____.html
مكتبة الأمام بن كثير
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250035/c3e63a61/Maktabah_Imam_Ibn_Kathir___.html
معجزات القرآن الكريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/246265302/497c8ba/Miracle_Quran_Arabic__.html
الإمام البخاري
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250126/423630ad/___.html
إعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم د زغلول النجار
http://www.4shared.com/file/246269322/7c771580/____-___.html
الباحث الحثيث للإمام بن كثير
http://www.4shared.com/file/246271461/7c8996e4/__-___.html
البرهان في تفسير القرآن 
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250340/fe8be670/____-_____.html
الفقة علي المزاهب الأربعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250318/8d279a07/___.html
القرآن معجزة المعجزات أحمد دديات
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250060/cefb3aab/_____.html
الناسخ والمنسوخ
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250153/7d1d52e5/__online.html
تفسير الشعراوي
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250362/22b3e5de/__online.html
تفسير البحر المحيط بن حيان الأندلسي
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250359/9e4c6f95/___-___.html

روح المعاني في تفسير المثاني للإمام الألوسي
http://www.4shared.com/file/246249924/e2436603/_______-_.html

أبسط ياعم ولا يكون عندك هم


----------



## sadoboza (28 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم 
اعتقد انت تبحث عن موسوعة هندسية قيمة ولذا فانا انصحك ايضا البحث عن موسوعة الرجل العظيم العلامة الدكتور عبد اللطيف البقرى وهى موسوعة عظيمة وحتى بعد 25 عاما من الهندسة والتنفيذ فمازلنا نرجع اليها لقوتها وتجددها الدائم وحرفية الدكتور البقرى فى عرض الموسوعة - فى الحقيقة الموسوعة قدرها حوالى اربعون ميجا بايت تقريبا 
ارجوا منك البحث تحت اسم مؤلفها العظيم عبد اللطيف البقرى وانا على استحياء سوف اضع الرابط لك وللاخوة المهندسين وطلاب العلم الهندسى للاستفادة - كما انى على يقين ان الاخوة المراقبين قد يسمحون بها ان كانت الروابط مرفوضة ولكن لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد 
والحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

يمكنكم اخواني الكرام تحميل الموسوعة الهندسية لالدكتورالبقري من هذا الرابطhttp://www.4shared.com/file/37613205...__online.html?
​


----------



## aahmed662002 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس-13 (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرا....


----------

